# What Do You keep your Crickets in?



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

What type and soze of container do you keep your crickets in?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i keep my crickets and locusts in the exo terra faunariums


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

exo terra faunarium things or Lees Cricket keeper 

The size is approx 15"L x 8"W x 8"H (ish)


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I keep mine in a Kricket Keeper, and a large tub from Wilko's that I drilled the lid for ventilation. My reps make for handy mobile storage units also!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Swing bins.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

A little 10x5 tub.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

in their tubs they come in..


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dont you find they are more liekly to eat each other when kept in little tubs gina?
and mor eliekly to get humidity probs due to the veg etc? 
I find them more likely to jump out and escape when in small tubs too.

i keep them in larger faunarium type things, they are actually plastic aquariums with blue vented lids but can never find a pic of them online.


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

I've bought one of the Kricket Keepers for mine. Handy tubes so i don't have to touch them!


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I use a glass fish tank. about 18"x8"x10"

this is ok?


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I keep mine in the tubs they come in
I do have a special cricket tub (which is basically a wide cylinder with a plastic base and open top [folds down into the chamber so they can't climb out] and wire mesh round the sides.

But I found moving them into it a total hassle, also because its wire mesh sides they spread the food everywhere and you end up with a circle of food and poo round the chamber. And I found they were just as cannibalistic in that as they were in their little tubs.
Also at least the little tubs contain the smell.
And with the tubs you just throw them out when they are done, no need to clean them out.

And if you accidentally get babies, they can just walk right through the spaces in the mesh.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

I keep mine in an exo terra faunarium type thing, except its fairly tiny, only 8 inches (L) 6 (H) and 5 (W), but then again i don't keep thousands, just enough for one beardie.. look at me justifying myself, such a sap..

Btw you can get similar things from poundland..

And the smells fairly inevitable, your asking a 100 not so little lives to poop, eat and then sleep in the same tiny place. Changing the food daily helps, but once they start dying off they'll smell anyway. Could always try locusts, not supposed to be so bad

and its easy to swap them from the crix box's, just drop the egg box thingys into the tub, 90% of them stay on that anyway and i just use the lids of coffee jars for feeding area's


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

i use something like this : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

eat each other!!!! lol no - they have food
humidity nop - they dot have anythgin tooooo ''wet'' they have bran to eat and they eat banna skin #;p last for a good 2 - 3 weeks in there 

''


DeanThorpe said:


> dont you find they are more liekly to eat each other when kept in little tubs gina?
> and mor eliekly to get humidity probs due to the veg etc?
> I find them more likely to jump out and escape when in small tubs too.
> 
> i keep them in larger faunarium type things, they are actually plastic aquariums with blue vented lids but can never find a pic of them online.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

tubs they come in - i shop once a week for live so no problems. carrot and fish flakes is all they eat.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Tubs they come in, but then they only get overnight to eat some veg then the whole tub gets used!
I know - cheaper to get bulk when I'm using that much, but staff discount makes it just as easy to do tubs!


----------

